# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 20



## Shellebell

Welcome to your new home ladies


----------



## kara76

josie hope your woofers are ok

hows everyone?


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Pix - Hope your feeling better and you get some answers x

Kara - how the tooth?

Josie - hope your Milo is better soon x

Hi to everyone else, 

I don't watch BB although the girls in work have been talking about it and I usually catch up on Corry at the weekends but it sounds v sad. Looking forward to the weekend the kitchen looks like a camping grenade has been thrown in as we are trying to get everything ready only 3 minis, an estate car, 3 children and 4 adults to get sorted for 7am on Sat


----------



## jo1985

just marking only now got bk from hols got my appt tom with ivf wales 330 pm xxx


----------



## Jule

how is everyone today?

Any one watching bb tonight, the final i cant wait


----------



## popsi

just marking

just got in from Longleat . we are all shattered.. so waiting for takeaway now and watching BB final... i LOVE it xx


----------



## Jule

hope you had a good day popsi.enjoy your chinese and bb


----------



## Vixxx

Just bookmarking!

Hope everyone's doing ok

Kara - you were a staff trainee this morning, and a moderator by the evening!  Congratulations!


----------



## jk1

just marking..

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jo1985

can anyone point me in the right direction where i can find info on antogonist protocol plz  many thanks  jo x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

As it's a new part to this thread I'm going to jump in and try and keep up!!!

It's already old news on here now but I'm a massive BB fan too. I'm always a day behind though because we go to bed early. I hear the tree is up to his old tricks again   

Popsi I've always wanted to go to Longleat do they still have the white tigers


kitty xxx


----------



## popsi

Kitty... welcome, no the white tigers are not there anymore (well we did not see them anyway !) still a fab day out though

hope everyone is having a good day, i am totally fed up of this weather now, but at least it looks like a good weekend, we are off to the Harbour festival in Cardiff Bay one day x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Popsi, the weather has been dredaful  . I do hope it brightens up a bit by the weekend because I've got my mum's wedding.

xxx


----------



## popsi

it is gonna...have a fab day x


----------



## marieclare

Hi Jo, not sure if you have found antagonist info but there is a good section on it here:

http://www.ivfmd.net/Treatment/treatment2.htm

I thought the diagram was good. I have had antagonist and its really straightforward, it actually works out shorter than the "standard" long protocol so thats better for you as less jabs  Basically the main difference is there is no down regulation, you just start straight off on stim drugs and then you take the "antagonist" (cetrotide?) a few days later which stops you from ovulating.

Just shout if you have any other questions as they come to you. Good luck with treatment xx

/links


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Jo - I have done antagonist (as well as standard SP and LP) and found it by far the best for me - easiest to manage and best results - so let me know if anything I can tell you about it!  

Good luck


----------



## Sam76

Evening All

 Went to my first zumba class last night   - lots of fun, particularly liked the bollywood-type number we did  Gonna have a search for some more classes nearby as fancy doing it more than once a week. Not sure how I feel about continuing with zumba classes when we start treatment. Certainly not as strenous as aerobics but might sit out the classes after EC/ET until we know how things have gone. If cycle works     would probably be too afraid to do anything.... would be the most wonderful dilemma to have though so certainly not giving it too much thought at the moment   

Anyone got exciting plans for the bank holiday? I thought we were having a quiet one but visiting friends and our godson on Saturday and going to in-laws for lunch on Sunday.  Looks like that just leaves Monday to ourselves.. and then baseline Tuesday - WOOOOOHHHOOOOOO!
Anyone want to hazard a guess at the chances of grouting and painting being done in our utility room before we go back to work? At the moment I reckon pretty slim - but not giving up hope!

Sam x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sam, I say sod the painting and grouting and do something treaty! Glad you enjoyed zumba, sounds a lot of fun. 

Hope the sun shines for your mum this weekend Kitty!

Enjoy your camping trip Jules

Have a good bank holiday weekend everyone xxx


----------



## jo1985

thanks marieclaire and vixx if i think off anything i will ask i promise   . tbh i never thought id say this but actually willing af to come to i can start injecting as it will feel like im starting then  atm just waiting around dp thinks im nuts and some kind off junkie willing ti jab myself lol hope all off u r god and have a gd bank hol we r ment to be camping but with all the rain we ve had dnt really fancy camping on sodden ground  so mayb giving it a miss cant complain i have just come back from 2 wks abroad in 35 degrees heat dnt know if i cope with cold for a weekend lol


----------



## Sam76

Hello all -just to say hope everyone has a great bank holiday..
I've got two loads of washing on the line and feeling in a productive mood... so I'm sitting down with a cuppa to write a list -  that way I'll have a record of all the things I meant to do but didn't get around to by the time I go back to work on Tuesday 

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi all, i haven't posted on this thread before but some of you may have seen my posts on cyclers thread, i was just wondering if you could help me with my query regarding self funded patients treatment being cancelled i have tried ringing the nurses and reception but the numbers don't work i have treatment scheduling appt for 12th oct and will be egg sharing and was matched with a recipient in july so i have just been waiting to attend this appt so we can start cycle but now i am worried if i am going to be treated at all, any info would really put my mind at rest.  thank you, sam.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

well i'm  i have to go back to work tomorrow and really don't want to. boo hoo. i always dred going back after such a long break, once there i should be ok. it must be my time soon to have maternity leave.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Queenie, I bet you're not looking forward to work, I hate going back after each weekend, lol. Hope it's your time soon, any news on your lap?

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

oh no queenie you poor love....work sucks


----------



## Queenie1

no news yet on lap. at least its only 2 days and then 2 days off. ease me in gently


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeah, 2 days til weekend, better than starting back on Monday I reckon


----------



## Sam76

Hope work goes ok Queenie   are pupils back too or is it a training day?


----------



## Queenie1

hi 

it was a training day today and tomorrow. it went well today. Nice to catch up with collegues. although one collegue annoucned she is to be a granny again. and then as our RE topic is babies 2 collegues said they will bring in their babies next week. great just what i need. never mind will put a happy smile on for them all. good thing about today we finished really early so that was great. 

it 's my wedding anniversary today and i'm sat at home all alone. dh is working till late today. we are going out for a meal on saturday to celebrate. weather was better today than it was 4 years ago. it poured down on my wedding day. don't have much luck do i.

i'm absolutlely shattered now not used to early mornings.lol


----------



## kara76

hugs queenie

happy anniversary i too spent mine alone so enjoy having control of the tv


----------



## Queenie1

ooh hadn't thought of that, and i have a bag of m & m's in the cupboard.


----------



## jo1985

happy anniversary queenie xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Happy Anniversary Queenie hope u enjoyed ur m&m's lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope everyone is well

Just back from a week in Cornwall, we were so lucky the sun shone all week. All chilled and relaxed now, just wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow! 

Hope work went ok for you Queenie 

Will try and catch up on all the weeks news from you all xx


----------



## kara76

sarah hope you had a good time


----------



## Sam76

Hi Sarah - holiday sounds lovely and glad to hear you're all nice and relaxed - hope work is ok tomorrow   

3 birthdays in 3 days - ...friday (friend's baby's first birthday - but she's not home til tomorrow so just present buying - which was ok but couldn't stop folding and unfolding little jumper I'd bought and marvelling at how small and cute it is - and wondering if i'll ever have a cupboard full of diddy outfits for a little one   ), ...saturday (Dad's birthday and a hog roast in the local village hall - yum) ...and sunday (grandma's 92nd birthday - hope I've got some of those longevity genes - I've certainly go the ones for wrinkles round my eyes   )! 

Hoping that this week won't be too busy in work - away from office for 3 weeks from friday (if cycle goes to plan and we get all the way to transfer   ). 


hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## jo1985

hi all hope ya ok . Atm i m stimmin is it ok for me to use the gym . I usually go on wed but unsure but them thought its only my follies growin wouldn t go ec and et wk s . Opinions appriciated


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

well my first week back in school has gone well hetic but fine. 
hope for good weather tomorrow as i have a wedding to go to. plan on having a good night with lots of drink. 

have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Sam76

glad work ok Queenie. hope that the weather brightens up for the wedding tomorrow xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

enjoy the wedding Queenie, hope the rain stays away

cooking dinner for friends tomorrow, just need to decide what to make lol

Have a good weekend all


----------



## jo1985

i cookin dinner tom to makin chicken with garlic and herb philli wrapped in pancetta . Gota work in mornin have good at at weddin queenie hope weather stays dry . Got bad belly tonight .


----------



## PixTrix

you're making me hungry girls!!

Hope you enjoyed the wedding Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

thanks pix had a lovely time at the wedding and the weather was great. 

how is everyone.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a good time Queenie. 

Hiya Pix, we had lamb shanks in the end yum, are you hungry now lol! Hope your meal went well Jo, sounds lovely


----------



## Sam76

my mouth is watering now... feeling quite hungry DH has popped to gym so not having food til he gets back



Can't decide whether to watch 'Cherry has a baby' at 9 on bbc3 - the info says that she's 28 , pregnant and she's horrified at the idea of giving birth, explores pregancy and has decided to do it on national tv   sounds like she's gonna get on my wick big time - but strangely drawn to watching it


----------



## PixTrix

Glad you enjoyed Queenie.

Oh yes Sarah, one of my favs :O)

I've got that on record Sam, I think I may be cursing her!!!


----------



## Sam76

Just finished watching that programme - didn't see it all - DH didn't want it on and found that it wound him up incredibly!

Not a great thing to watch for anyone going through fertility treatment - although they did speak to someone that had had quite a few cycles of ivf, on the whole it was very frustrating (some very selfish people and some utterly mindlessly stupid comments) - The conclusion that the best time to have a baby is whatever suits you just goes to show that the inclusion of the couple going through fertility treatment was a bit of a token gesture. 

anyway mini rant over   going to read my book and have a nap   x


----------



## PixTrix

hmm think I am going to be very wound up when I watch that! Rest up and good luck for the morning!


----------



## marieclare

ugh I've got that on skyplus. Should I just delete it lol?!


----------



## jo1985

i quite enjoyed wtahcing that prog was different and she had her baby at the end just mayb some comments were quite immature fro a 28 yr old if she didint want a babay yet use contraception


----------



## PixTrix

no don't delete it Marie, def worth a watch.

I enjoyed it too Jo. I did feel at the beginning that she just didn't want the baby, but in the end she was fine. I thought the youngsters did well


----------



## Queenie1

been to food festival this morning. lots of lovely food to sample. 
also the natural health center were doing 15 min free taster sessions of reflexology so i had a go and it was good very relaxing, i prefered it to accupunture so might keep it in mind near tx time..


----------



## PixTrix

yum food festival sounds nice Queenie. Great you had the chance to try reflexology, well worth keeping in mind for tx


----------



## Sam76

Kitty - I reckon all the spiders have come to my house! I was reading a book in bed a couple if days ago and was disturbed by he sound of footsteps as  a spider ran over the duvet - I kid you not, the thing was so big that I heard it before I saw it   and it was coming straight for me.... I have never in my life moved so quickly. I caught with a glass and piece of paper and took it down for DH to take outside (I never kill them and have been known to pick them up in other people's houses so they don't step on them or hit them with a shoe). A few spiders in our house have ended up in the big web in the sky thanks to Pepper our youngest cat (who was asleep on the bed at the time the eight-legged monster ran at me, but he was oblivious to the drama and only opened one eye when i shot out of bed). If he sees them scurrying across the carpet he has been known to munch them before I get to him - can't imagine there's much of a meal in a spider - even one that size - and we do feed him properly honest!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Well....I never knew this thread existed!!!  I only ever use 2 threads, the general IUI one and the IVF Wales Cyclers one.  I don't visit the rest of the forum anymore - how rubbish am I!?!

Sam:  OMG!!!  I WOULD HAVE DIED!!!  The thoughts of one even being in my bedroom sends shivers right through me.  Luckily, I've never had one in my bedroom here - I check every night (I always have done since I was a kid).  How on earth did you get to sleep after that?  I would have needed treatment for shock!


----------



## Kitty71

Sam that is horrific!!!!!

Funny you said you could hear it because I could hear the one I had running about underneath the chest of drawers. How you can catch them in a glass I don't know. If I'm on my own I have to get the hoover out. I remember once in the 80's when I was so scared I had to put roller boots on!!! I'm wondering why now but seemed like a good idea at the time.

My cat is pretty good at killing them (I find odd legs about the place   ) but also good at bringing them in so a double edged sword. If I had one on my duvet I honestly think I'd need some sort of medical help for my heart.

Please don't let there be one tonight    

Kitty


----------



## VenusInFurs

Kitty/Sam: I'm pretty lucky down here as we don't get many - but when I visit my mother in Lincs.....Oh god....they've been on steroids up there, I'm sure of it!! They're so bug they have eyebrows!! I've heard people saying they have heard them but I never have - I dunno what the hell I'd do if I did! I'm gonna have nightmares tonight - I just know it!


----------



## PixTrix

you've all had me giggling with these spider stories!!! Spiders with eyebrows lol My bichon is rather partial to spiders!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Eurgh!!!  If one of my dogs ate a spider they'd be banned from cwches!!  I've seen them bark at a spider but luckily Cerys hoovered it up in time


----------



## marieclare

omg Emma LMAO at the spider smiley. One clambered out of my bag and ran off over my desk as I got to work the other day. I realised it must have got in at my house and been in my bag all the way in the car. I would have crashed and died if it came out while I was driving


----------



## josiejo

Oh I am so glad I am not the only one who goes a little mental when seeing a spider. They are so scary big this year. The other night we had just got into bed when Milo the youngest dog started to dive about and scratch at bottom of the bed. DH then stupidly told me there was a huge spider, you couldnt see me for dust as I took my pillow and slanket down to the living room for the night. Next day he had a good luck and concluded it had left. A week later just as I was dropping off there the ugly nig thing was crawling along the wall towards me, couldn't wake dh up so just dived out and went to spare room with laptop and iplayer. Thankfully it was captured the next day but it was followed by 4 huge ones in my kitchen. Sorry that is a rather long story when written down lol

I am also laughing at your pets in bed with you, our 2 pooches sleep with us, Harvey tends to steal the pillow and Milo likes to get under the covers and snuggle in. We were going to put a stop to it but it is so nice on the cold mornings.


----------



## Kitty71

Josie that's funny about you fleeing the bedroom with your pillow and slanket   

Last night I leaned over the side of the bed to see what the cat was up to and he was looking down a hole in the laminate by the electric sockets. I couldn't see anything but his ears were twitching about and I thought he must be hearing spiders running about. I wouldn't rest until DP had plugged the whole with toilet paper. I am now trying to convince myself that the spiders access route has now gone, although I reckon they probably came through the window!!!

Have a good day everyone, beautiful weather we're having in Wales today   


Kitty xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Josiejo:  Most of the cav owners I know take them to bed for snuggles.  They're the best cuddling dogs in the world!!  Sadie used to like it under the covers but lately I've noticed she likes to lay between us with her head cuddled into my neck.  It's like having a baby!!  

I love it at bedtime...the dogs sense when it's time and when we say 'up to bed then' they get so excited.  They run to the door and wait for us or they sit on the stairs waiting.  Billy will even go up by himself but comes back down if we don't follow.  Sadie will always wait for me.  I sometimes spend ages in the bathroom (downstairs) faffing about while the others have gone up and I come out to find Sadie sitting in the dark waiting for me...as soon as I near the stairs she gallops up and steals my pillow then we all have cuddles and fusses before sleepsies!!  How can I stop all that?  It's soooo lovely.  I'll have to wean them off slowly but early on so they don't get jealous of the baby (when/if that ever happens)!

And how can you just grab your pillow and move rooms?  You are sooo brave!!  I would scream the house down until it's found and removed!  I could never leave a spider to roam around...I'll wake Cerys at any time of night to get one for me!  Shudder!!


----------



## PixTrix

There's a few arachnaphobics here lol I've held a tarantula a few times! Much prefer them to a stray spider in the bedroom though, I like to remove them before going to sleep in case I swallow them!!!

Speaking of slankets Jose, my poochies love mine. I get it out to lounge on couch in front of tv in the evenings and before I know it they  have stolen it and I haven't got the heart to move them!!

Oh yes my poochies are in bed with me too. Ooo having Suzie (bichon) on the pillow is like a fluffy cotton wool ball. So snuggly. Pixie the poodle likes to lie against my back. Talk about come inbetween me and DP!!! We had Suzie first and I was adamant that she would always sleep in her bed in the kitchen. At the time we were in a bungalow and the bedroom was right opposite the kitchen door. Actually managed over a week of being tough on her, even put a ticking clock next to her to mimic her mothers heartbeat!!! But I soon learned the strong will side of a bichon and that she wasn't going to give in easily so in to bed she came and we all got a good nights sleep! Pixie was spoiled from the start and we got a kingsize bed when she came along - there was 4 in a bed and the little one said, roll over!!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Pix:  I guess we're all pretty easy pushovers!!  Our dogs slept in the kitchen for 18 months before we started it - they'd never been in the bedroom before as we were a bit fussy about cleanliness.  They were completely happy in the kitchen in their big cozy bed but then we had builders in and it wasn't safe in the kitchen.  So, it happened by accident but I love it.  It took a while for me and Cerys to get used to it coz we suddenly lost all our space but now we all mould together!  I get sick of changing the blinking sheets I'm always getting into a fight with the duver cover and I come out looking worse!!  That's has to be one of my pet hates!!  Who on earth invented it?


----------



## PixTrix

I bet you wouldn't be without them in bed now Emma!! I'm lucky with my 2 because neither poodles or bichons moult so no mess!


----------



## Queenie1

sorry i haven't been around for a while, netbook has packed in and have only been able to get online when at my parents house. 

good news is netbook ordered today and should be here monday. woo hoo so will be back to catching up with you all.


----------



## Jule

queenie i would be lost without my lap top.  Not long now and your new one will be here.


----------



## jo1985

ahhhh no laptop what didi u do i lucky i use my phone for net most off the time glad u got new one ordered


----------



## VenusInFurs

Queenie, I dropped our laptop when using it to follow a recipe on Boxing Day.  We claimed on the insurance for a new one but it took 3 months.  We used the damaged one but could only see half the screen - I was soooo lost!  Hope your new one comes soon - and you should see a big difference in the new laptops too - nice new and shiny!!

Jo, I can't understand how to use the net on my phone.  I use it on Cer's ipod touch but it's soooo tiny!  I think that's a sign of my 30something age coz apparently I'm not with it (according to my 13yr old cuz)!   

Pix, yep couldn't be without them now.  We've got my Nan's here for the weekend and she's been on the bed too.  My Nan will go mad if she tries that one when she goes back home   

Check out my new ticker girls - I've joined fat club - well Slimming World.  Gotta lose weight now after 2 failed IUIs - just in case it is my weight!


----------



## PixTrix

Bet you can't wait for your new netbook to arrive Queenie. I'm well backed up for any problems here with a desk top in the study, a couple of laptops, netbook and ipod touch and hopefully an ipad for crimbo! Can you tell I love my technology! Shame we didn't live closer Queenie you could have borrowed one.

Well done on joining slimming world Emma. Who knows if it is your weight, but def worth trying everything. Weight is supposed to be a contributory factor but then my friend who has always been very overweight has been able to have all three of her children the month she decided she wanted to get pregnant! Sounds like your nan may have a naughty dod on her hands when she gets her back!


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix for you kind offer. i wish we lived nearer as well. especially when we get our bfp together.   

mum has kindly lent me her laptop for the weekend. 

well done emma on joining slimming world.


----------



## PixTrix

aw that was nice of your mum Queenie. Oo I know wouldn't that be great, we'd be visiting each other all the time :O) We are going to have everything going for us this time. 17 days to go for you now will soon be here and tx planning before will make the time go quicker. My tickers are a day out I must have put the wrong time in!


----------



## Jule

Queenie pix not long for you both now,countdown and then tx how exciting.
Emma good on u starting slimming world.I like sliming world u can eat loads and still lose weight its brill-good luck.
Hi everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## PixTrix

oo I know Jule I have never been so excited to have an op before!!! Counting the days now.

Its poo that you've broken down hope you are on the move now.

Hi to everyone hope you are having a good weekend I am on a marathon to get a biological psychology assessment done and revising for human biol had a few all nighters I am pooped!


----------



## Jule

You are always so busy studying pix.I don't know how u manage with no sleep.how much more study have u got left.
I'm peed off standing on m4,hopefully not much longer


----------



## VenusInFurs

Pix, what are you studying exactly?  You remind me of my all nighters when I was at uni.  I could never do it now.  I'd write assignments etc through the night and go to lectures the next day without falling asleep!!  I must've been made of different stuff back then coz now I can barely stay awake through an episode of Corrie!!!  

I hope you do really well after all this hard work you've put in!!  It'll pay off one day!!


----------



## PixTrix

I usually get a couple of hours at about 5ish! Rubbish sleeper anyway. Got a while to go yet. Think I've done about 190 credits.

You must be daunted. 

lol venus, wheres your stamina gone! I doing an open degree mostly health science based, but a little bit of music which is partly scientific anyway. Yeah will pay off in the end. I quite fancy doing embryology down the road. Don't think that would happen tho but really fancy something fertilty based. Always changing my mind!


----------



## marieclare

Pix embryology sounds great. I would love to do something in fertility too. keep thinking of fertility nurse / midwife but I don't know if its a desire that would go away if I could manage to get pregnant myself


----------



## kara76

marie it probably wouldnt go away, i would so love to become a fertility nurse of counsellor but i wouldnt have a clue about training etc!


----------



## Jule

I think we would all love to do it because we see what a good job they all do.  If you do fancy that you need to do your nurse training, 3 year course.  You need GCSe's i needed 5 but i know that people with no qualifications can do the access course which gets them ready for the course.


----------



## Queenie1

well i think anyone who has been through ivf would be fab as a fertility nurse as you would def understand what it is like to go through it.

ooh i'm on my new net book


----------



## Jule

Yay yay queeni you will be on here more now then.bet its great to be back online.I'd be lost


----------



## Queenie1

yes jules loving the netbook, spent last night personlizising it.


----------



## kara76

woo hoo queenie, bet your chuffed with your netbook


----------



## Jule

Well girls question i cant seem to have a ticker and much writing.  Every time i add something i need to take something away but some of you seem to have loads writen and some have 2 tickers how have you got so much room?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Jule.  I've got 2 tickers and an image link on mine but I don't have that much text.  I'm at the max now so I can't add anymore unless I jig it around.  We'll just have to get clever with abbreviations but they're hard work too!!!   


Hi ladies!!  Lost 5lb in my first week at Slimming World WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Jule

wow well done emma thats fantastic bet you are so pleased.


----------



## Sam76

I'm at my ticker limit too!

Well done Emma on the weight loss - fantastic  

I made a bacon, veg and green lentil one-pot wonder tonight and it was quite yummy (even if I do say so myself   ) Bit of olive oil, onion, garlic, chopped bacon, chopped cabbage, broccoli, mushrooms, chopped green beans, a can of cooked green lentils and a sprinkle of Chinese 5 spice. All in one pot - not too many dishes to wash - happy days   


Can't believe I had my THIRD spider-running-across-the-bed incident the night before last - beginning to wonder if it's the same bloody one even though DH puts it out of the window. I reckon if I could see it really close up it would be laughing its hairy legs off!


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jule, I found that I could get more tickers by choosing the small design instead of the large


----------



## Jule

Great ill try that.it seems my signtaure is dwindling away lol.
Sam those spiders must like u I'd be screaming if they were running across my bed.perhaps its your hormones


----------



## julespenfold

Just marking at the mo xx


----------



## Jule

Is anyone watching the recovery of the miners.  It is so moving and amazing i have been crying on a few occasions already.


----------



## Sam76

Me too Jule - just saw the old footage when the passed a note to the surface saying they were all alive and had tears in my eyes. It really is amazing.


----------



## Jule

they have got a third of the men up now.  It is such a long rescue.  Im assuming the last one up will be the paramedic?
How are you feeling?are you still off work?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls!!

Well, I'm home from Essex - Sadie has been mated but we have to wait 3-4 weeks before we know if she's pregnant!!!  I wonder if a HPT will work on her   .  I spent £80 on ovulation tests (£20 a go at the vets!) and when she was ready I did 2 matings 48hrs apart - so the timing was spot on and I'll be suprised if she's not pregnant.  I was reading about the life of the sperm and the eggs etc and didn't realise just how useful my own fertility journey would be!!  If she's caught the puppies are due on 12th Dec - I'm so excited!!  Oh and the stud was a beauty!!  He was the top ruby stud in the country last year so I have high hopes for the litter   

Dreading Slimming World on Thursday coz I found it hard to stick at the diet while I was away.  I didn't eat junk or anything but the food available at the hotel didn't really fit into the SW diet.  Ah well, I'll just have to wait to see and if I've gained I'll have to work harder next week.  My pedometer arrived in the post so best I get my trainers on!!

Emma


----------



## Sam76

Yep - at home today and tomorrow and my brother's wedding on Friday so wil be going back to work on Monday (all being well). Spent all morning in bed   but felt better for it.

Have had to come into the other room (away from tv) as battery on laptop ran out. I guess the last one up will be the paramedic - did they send him down before bringing anyone up? Looks very claustraphobic (sp?) in the tube/cage thing but better than being underground!

Will you be watching the apprentice tonight?

How you doing today? sane (ish?) x


----------



## Jule

Yes the paramedic went down in the cage for the 1st ride.  It looks very claustraphobic but as you say for 20 mins its so worth it after over 2 months under ground.  Its unbelievable.  

Glad you have been resting, you obviously needed it and it will do you good.  Of course ill be watching the apprentice, hope i dont get as annoyed as i was last week with that dick dan    He would have made me so angry if i was in his team    Have a lovely wedding friday.  At least it will take your mind off things for a day.  AHve you told your families your news?

Im ok hate the unkown though, but the ovaries are feeling better today although i do have pulling pains today instead.

Hi Emma welcome back. Sounds like you have had an eventful time in Surrey.  Wow so if Sadie is pregnant she only has to wait unitl dec for her babies, that is not long is it.  When you think we have to wait 9 months!  Is this the first time she has been matched.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Jule

Yep, they're only pregnant for 63 days - which is mad when we can't even tell if she's pg for at least a month!!  Yep it's the first time I've mated her.  I want a show pup out of her so we had to choose the best stud we could get - it was such a palava getting everything sorted and timed but it's all done now.  All we can do is wait!  I really hope she's caught coz I never want to travel that journey again - it was a horrible drive!!

I can't watch the rescue thing with the miners coz I get too emotional with stuff like that.  I hope they all get out safely and in good health!

Emma


----------



## Sam76

Glad Dan went in the apprentice last week - he reminded me of a former boss - eugh!

Hi Emma   


Jule, we haven't told any family yet - of course FF know   and also a few people in work with me and DH know that we've had a positive result but have been told that I don't want to talk about it as it is very early days (and if it wasn't for the fact that I had time off to have the tx, they would be none the wiser anyway). If scan is ok next Thursday   we might tell our parents that we've done a second round of tx and got a positive result (it will be my mum's 60th) - i guess we will also have to tell SIL (as if we don't I'm sure that MIL will!). If both are still holding tight I'd like to keep any twins news as our little secret for a while longer (until at least 12 weeks). I think DH is itching to tell people but won't do so until I say we can   . Still doesn't quite feel real and can't believe we could be this lucky. Taking one day at a time but the waiting doesn't get any easier - would like to have some reassurance that all's ok every day - but will just have to try my very best to be patient (something I need to work on - a lot!)


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sam:  How exciting!  It must be so hard keeping it all a secret especially when you must be so over the moon about it all.  Good luck for your scan   

Jule:  Are you on a 2ww now?  Sorry, I haven't been very good at keeping up to date lately!


----------



## Jule

Sam im sure it is hard until there is a bump there then you can start to believe it.  It must be hard when you talk to family not to say though.  DO they never ask?  Mine would be asking all the time.  Nice though ti have a surprise with the twins.  DH always says can we keep soemthing a secret as he wants some things for us just to know rathere than everyone know everything.  

Emma yes on 2ww.  Got 2 blast on board had transfer mon at guys.  Been postin in chromosomes.


----------



## Sam76

I really like having it as our secret and in two minds about saying anything next week if all's OK (but think DH would burst). On the first cycle all family and friends knew and as things went on I hated being under the microscope answering questions about every stage - doing internet research yourself is one thing but having family googling blastocysts and giving (unrequested) advice drove me insane   . I've found that I was much calmer and happier with no-one knowing. People do ask about when we will be cycling again but being on gonapeptyl for 5 months made it easy to tell everyone that nothing would be happening for a while so that's kept them off our backs! When people do ask we are just very vague about waiting for dates. I think MIL has a fair idea that we've done another tx as we cried off going to her brother's birthday at short notice (it was transfer day!) also think that she has told SIL because at the weekend she was constantly telling her daughter not to climb on Auntie Sam.


----------



## Jule

oh never sam.i suppose at least my family dont go googling anything.  I have told them all asmall white lie though.  When they asked about test date ive said a week sun as i thought it gives us a bit of time to accept whatever the result may be.  Sam your mil is naughty saying things like that she shouild let you do what you want and say when u r ready.  What about your parents are they ok?


----------



## jo1985

ah emma i would love a king charles spaniel cream and brown i would like but want small one dont wana big dog want a pug lots if baby lark dont work out i havin ny dog x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jo, cavaliers are very small, about the same size as a pug, and they are so cuddly and affectionate.  Go on - you know you want one   

The colour you like is called a blenheim.  It's the most popular colour so there are lots of good blenheim breeders.  I like the wholecolours (black & tans and rubies) as they're like gold dust - well you can get them but there are not very many good quality ones around.  If you decide to have a dog, whatever breed, I always tell people not to buy from adverts in the vets, newspapers, shop windows, internet etc.    People who advertise like that are not reputeable breeders - they're just back yard breeders who are breeding to make some money and they don't know enough about the breed to be breeding and selling puppies.  I'm dead against those kinds of breeders and people who have a pet and decide to breed them once or twice - I think it's morally and ethically wrong - breeding should be left up to the experts.  I would only recommend buying from breed specialists who show their dogs and who are members of the breed clubs.  If/when you decide to get a dog, go to the breed club for the particular breed and buy a puppy via their puppy registar.  Only proper breeders who follow the club's code of ethics are allowed to sell via their puppy registar so you'll know you're getting a fully health tested, properly mated dog, that is a good example of the breed. 

Oh go on Jo - get a likkle blenheim puppy and you can come to shows with me   

How's the diet going?  What have you decided to do?  I'm weighing tonight and I'm dreading it after my trip away!

Sam:  I know exactly what you mean about all the questions and advice when people know you're having tx.  I had it on my 1st cycle and it drove me nuts.  I didn't tell many people on my 2nd cycle but Cerys told people in work and we just kept getting texts asking if there was any news.  It was nice to know people cared but it did add a lot of pressure.  We have another go in Nov and I've told Cerys she's gotta keep quiet about it coz I don't want to be constantly talking about tx and getting my hopes up and then having to tell people it didn't work again.

Emma


----------



## marieclare

Jule I do the same thing I always lie about test date and am vague about things if possible. I am useless if I get a negative I can only handle talking to dh and you lot   

Anyway back to PMA PMA PMA hopefully we will all be keeping happy secrets


----------



## Sam76

I sounded really moany going on about our parents! On the whole both sets are very good - and even better the less they know   x

Fingers crossed for more happy secrets soon   x


----------



## jo1985

ah emma i would love one but cant afford to buy one atm plus got the cats when they go i may consider it . im with u this next go im not telling anyone gna try keep quiet as hard when doesnt work not that many people knew but stioll its the asking all the time.  atm i m doing dieting the way i did last time being good exercising my usaul 3 times week using the my fitness pal to write my food and exercise down tells u cal s u eaten etc quite gd seing it written down like  oooo did i need that etc so hopefully work as last time lost 1-1/2 stone and loads off inches all over fingers crossed have been thini#king bout gp and orlistat? sp) see what that like wnt quick fix lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yeah, it's much better when you write it down.  I used to have a little notepad and wrote all my food down but now I do it online.  Exercise is the hard bit for me coz I don't feel fit at all.  I'm walking the dogs more and using a pedometer now so that will help.  I wanna start swimming but this time of year is horrible to go swimming.  I always end up getting ill when I go swimming in cold weather - but maybe that was coz I used to go straight from work when I was stressed.  I'll give it a go anyway.

I gained 1/2lb last night.  I was expecting a gain so 1/2lb was the best I could've hoped for.  No more room service and cooked breakfast now so no excuses!!  

What exercise are you doing Jo?


----------



## jo1985

ah half pound not bad i go to a circuit class monday morning hour class all cardio strength exercises wed gym thurs sometimes gym depends what work i got i walk back and forth school with kids thats 20 min each way and jus being good


----------



## VenusInFurs

I was gonna try circuit training but think I'd die!!  I can't afford to spend money on exercise so it's walkies and Wii Fit Plus for me.


----------



## jo1985

i only pay 175 a time cuz gp refered me to steps scheme and when ya finish you get it for a 1.75 when it finisher april i pay 30 a month i hate paying for slimming clubs just  to be weighed lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Well done on your weight loss Jo!!!  I can't work in KGs - well I can but only in the kitchen (I can't use lb and oz when cooking)!  Strange!!

I've lost 8lb now - can't believe how fab SW is compared to WW.  I'm loving it!!  Cerys has lost 5.5lb too so we're gonna be skinny minnies soon )


----------



## jo1985

ah wow fair play your loosin loads  i not doing to well i aint


----------



## VenusInFurs

I can't believe how much I'm eating on SW Jo - it doesn't feel like a diet at all.  Cerys doesn't go to class - she just follows it at home with me.  If you wanted to follow it you could buy the books on ebay.  I'm scanning a few pages of my books to email to my friend later - if you give me your email address I'll send them to you too so you can see what the diet's like.  If it's not for you then no probs!

Remember that muscle weighs more than fat.  And make sure you weight at the same time each week.  If I diet at home (no classes), I weigh myself first thing in the morning, after the toilet and before drinking or eating anything!  Oh, and naked so you're not weighing clothes!!  And put the scales in the same spot too.


----------



## Jule

Need some help please

Since yetserday i have a box alongside all the topics at the end on the right that has appeared and since this has apperared i keep getting emails send to my personal email when a reply is posted.  My inbox is completely filling and it is blocking my email box.  Why has this happened? what can i do to stop it.  Ive looked at my settings and dont know what to do?


----------



## popsi

jule...its happening to everyone. what a the bottom on the thread page where it says reply, you will see next to that notify or unnotify.... click this to turn them off, it will have to be done on all the threads, and for a few hours yesterday mine kept referring back, but seems ok today x


----------



## Jule

So popsi do i need to click them all to unnotify?  Did it just do this by itself or did i do soemthing?


----------



## popsi

jule...yes on each thread you will have to do it, it done it by itself for some reason


----------



## popsi

to not receive them it should say notify at the bottom (seems silly i know lol)


----------



## Jule

Oh thats ridiculous isnt it. Ill go through them all now.


----------



## popsi

jule...did my head in yesterday LOL ! good luck ! ... it will keep you occupied while waiting for your scan


----------



## Jule

Lol yes it will probably take me that long


----------



## Shellebell

Tony knows about it, Can you emagine all the notifications I was getting as a mod    
You might find that if you reply to a post it might change back to notify too   but it isn't happening with all posts


----------



## jo1985

omg wondered what happened i ha 153 messages in inbox and had to delete them all lol


----------



## julespenfold

Thank goodness its a fault I thought I had ticked something some where my phone has been going nuts lol


----------



## Queenie1

any one planning on trying to get tickets tomorrow for take that.

mum and i have decided to try and get some. i have only once been to a concert and that was years ago to see robbie. so we decided we would treat ourselves and try and get some. we both like their music and when the circus concert was shown on tv we both enjoyed it.


----------



## kara76

i would kinda like some but im totallu skint , would love to see robbie. i would deffo have him as a husband or maybe just some fun lol


----------



## sun dancer

Queenie im going 2 try and get them tickets in the morning im even getting up early 2 get on the laptop b4 time lol x


----------



## kara76

good luck ladies getting the tickets


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara yeah i'm not paying having it as xmas present. if i get to go will ask him if he is interested in some fun with you.  

good luck sun dancer hope you get some.


----------



## kara76

queenie please ask him, im free anytime lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

DH is gonna try get some tickets for us too, Kara ditto the fun with Rob, lol !


----------



## Jule

I would love to go girls but its june so if thos pregnancy goes ahead ill be due.I saw robbie years ago he was fantastic-mmh sex on legs 
Also saw take that when they were togetjer fisrt time around they were brill.
Have good time girls hope u get tickets xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, I've seen him a few times and defo agree. I am trying to be positive, booking seats rather than standing in the hope I'll be pregnant by then too !


----------



## Jule

Yay def mrs t positive thinking and if u are and your not able to go and I can go I can buy your tickets lol


----------



## Queenie1

ooh what a lovely reason not to go jule.

mrs t i'm going for seated as well cos my mum is coming with me. she did say was she too old to be going to a take that concert


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nah, you can never be too old for Take That Queenie !


----------



## Queenie1

i'll tell her you said that. 

good luck in getting your tickets.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I've given DH strict instructions as I'm a massive Robbie fan and now he's petrified that he won't be able to get them, can you tell who's the boss in our house, lol.


----------



## josiejo

Good luck with the tickets girls. I already have the page open on my laptop and husbands laptop though going to wait until 9.30/10. I have been to the last 2 Take That concerts and they have been amazing especially The Circus. I was really close to the 2nd stage and was a bit of a teenager screaming lol Jason is my fav, not a huge fan of Robbie but it will be good to see him live. Looking forward to seeing the old stuff by all 5 of them.
I am going to try for standing tickets, if I do get pregnant I will either sell them or see if I can do a swap.


----------



## kara76

good luck ladies and hey if anyone might wana sell any at a later date im up for it lol

josie lovely to see you


----------



## kara76

if anyone is interested im in the western mail tomorrow! hope its a good piece


----------



## Jule

Great kara ill have a read.

Girls have u got your tickets I hear the phone lines are mad


----------



## josiejo

I have just managed to get 2 tickets for the new date on the 15th through ticketmaster.ie rather than the uk one. Been trying since just before 9am until now. Sooooooo excited now!

Kara I will have a look for you in the paper.


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo well doen josiejo


----------



## kara76

well done josie, hope you get to sell them lol 

i didnt even try lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - my lovely friend has got one for me - woo hoo!


----------



## sun dancer

Well girls have hav finally got tickets for take that it hav taken me nearly 10hrs 2 get them lol


----------



## kara76

you do know im gona break in especially to seduce robbie lol


----------



## Queenie1

well done on getting your tickets. 

have finally given up trying to get some. nearly got tickets so many times to then have server kick me out of the process.  but on a positive note for less money than take that tickets we have just booked a 10 night holiday to spain for easter. woo hoo


----------



## josiejo

A 10 day holiday certainly makes up for not getting tickets Queenie.

Kara, hopefully I will be a few months pregnant by then and I can sell you mine so you can jump Robbie lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo !! Thanks to my amazing sister I am now the proud owner of 2 tickets for me & DH - I ve been trying all day and was just about to have a major sulk, lol !


----------



## kara76

thats a deal josie. watch out robbie


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, I'll fight you for him !


----------



## josiejo

I just want Jason, you can all have Robbie loll


----------



## julespenfold

Well done guys, went to see robbie on his last tour in Dublin was lovely mmmmmmm

Didn't try for take that tickets not really my cup of tea but should be a fab show.

Got a lovely surprise myself got tickets to watch Jools Holland being recorded on the 9th Nov will try n get my mug on the telly (is shown the same night on BBC 2) was mega happy bunny doing snoopy dances in the office. Wont know until nearer the time who he has on.


----------



## sun dancer

Queenie 10 days away sound lovely 
Kara i will kidnap robbie for u lol 
mrs t & josiejo welldone on getting  the tickets 
im looking forward 2 it already


----------



## kara76

ummm holiday want one lol loevly queenie

hey girls i dont mind sharing lol but 1 at a time


----------



## Jule

Well done girls on getting your tickets.I know lots of people tryign who failed.
I'm gutted I'm not going but not so gutted for the reasons why 
Robbie I'm sure will look amazing shame though he is married!

Jules p great you got your tickets too.well look out for you on tv 

Queenie shame you missed out but a holiday for the same price has to be better.at least you can buy the dvd when it is out


----------



## jo1985

think i d rather the holiday tbh the tickets were shockinly expensive and releasing them 8 months early nuts like but im goin to watch westlife march and bought my mam a tickt for xmasso she can watch them also xxx


----------



## Jule

Hey I'm going to westlife in march too and we had to buy our tickets in sept.I love westlife I've seen them 5 times every year they come to cardiff me and my sister go so can't wait.


----------



## Queenie1

well done all of you getting tickets. don't know how you did it as i didn't leave my computer from 8.45 til 7pm and dh was trying on his computer as well. the server kept going before we had finalised the payment of tickets. 

yes hols to spain will be great we got really cheap flights. that did cheer me up. 

jules that sounds great will look out for you on tv.

enjoy westlife girls..


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I kept checking the Take That fan page on ******** for updates, a few people were suggesting to use the Irish and German Ticketmaster sites. Tried the Irish one a few times and got no where but as soon as the announcement came on ** that a 2nd date had been announced I went back on and got them right away. My poor friend has been to every single one of there Scottish gigs and after trying all day yesterday she couldn't get them for this one, she is very upset. There are loads on eBay and I know that there are a fair few fans setting up fake eBay accounts and bidding silly amounts on the tickets with no intention to buy. One bloke bid £900k on a pair just to wind up the touts.

A week in the sun will be a great way to cheer you up.

We are off to Cardiff to do some Christmas shopping today and to spend some Debenhams vouchers we got last Christmas. I am scaring myself at how organised we are this year, we normally don't start until the end of November.


----------



## jo1985

josie hope you had a good day shoppin i need to go cardiff shoppin but need b day off to do it . I m pretty organised tbh dp is nearly done just boxer s and whisky to get my 2 friends kids - 4 in all r done my mam and sil done mainly my sis to get her i pod touch .    Hope everyone else is ok just had b boring morning ironin in work and washin beds if i see another shirt i cry if anyone sees doc g with creased shirt you know i ironed it lol been to doc this sarvo given me strong painkillers for my back which feels like 80 yr old and given me orlistat which i hope works so je cant moan about weight no more


----------



## kara76

i so so need to do some crimbo shopping and hope to start of gifts very very soon lol


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,

Remember me? Lol. Sorry it's been so long, hopefully you've heard by now that Jake Daniel English was born 23/10/10 at 2.23am. 

Bit of a traumatic birth and we only got home on Friday afternoon. We're both doing well now though and it's fantastic being a mum!

Hope everyone is doing well, haven't had chance to catch up - it's pages and pages since my last post. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Ffydd, Jake looks oh so cute ! Take care of you both x


----------



## kara76

hey ffydd did you mean to post this here!

the pics of ** are lush hun


----------



## PixTrix

How did your christmas shopping go Josie? hope you got it all finished and they are all wrapped under the tree lol

You sound organised with your shopping Jo. I'll be inspecting Dr. G's shirt when I see him on thurs lol

I've mad a start on my crimbo shopping cos there's been some bargains and I do love a bargain!. Got my friend an ipod alarm clock dock cos it was reduced to £24.99 from £49.99 so couldn't let that go. Then boots were offering £12 back in points for spending £50 and combined with the 3 for 2 off was able to get £75 worth of stuff for my nephews and niece for £50, well £38 if you count the £12 back in points so happy days.

Kara, you need to get into gear now!

O wow Fydd your little man is beautiful, congratulations. Sorry you had such a traumatic birth, but glad all is well now and you are enjoying being a mum.

Hello Mrs T. hope you are well


----------



## kara76

pix i so need to come shopping with you cause i love a bargain too, not a clue what to get people and being a little skint isnt helping


----------



## PixTrix

Boots online is great cos its 3 for 2 and of course the points you'd earn would mean free nappies etc. I think people would understand if you concentrated on little Tyler and this year she's not going to understand how much you get and your parents and everyone are going to want to spoil her so she will have plenty.


----------



## kara76

we are trying to be good this year and not go over board but my mum has lol

good tips re boots, must look


----------



## jo1985

dont know if anyone interested ny mate is sellin bounce and spin zebra wanted 35 sure she ll go toe 30 she paid 54.99 in elc in feb for boys bday going to car boot sale sunday if dont sell x


----------



## kara76

jo they look fab but a little too old for tyler, thanks though


----------



## jo1985

no prob just thought throw it out there 9 m plus think . Me and mate doing car booty sunday she gettin rid off most OFF her daughters stuff as she just had baby boy


----------



## jo1985

just thought say hi and see how all r doing . Been on orlistat a week now had weigh in with in doc and lost 11 pounds shocke big time as lost two pounds but put it back on mega happy its comin off x


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG Jo that's fantastic!!!!  Well done!!  Orlistat is great if used correctly.  If you are naughty and eat something fatty I'd advise not to take the Orlistat for that day or you'll get bad side effects (toilet ones!).  But you sound like you're doing it the right way!!  Well done!!!


----------



## jo1985

hey emma so shocked am being good with it watchin what eat and lookin on packets to caught up with yo know lol doc told nd 12 lbs but wen entered curren weight on fitness pal told me 11 going gym and walkin to . Omg congrats on sadie pregnancy do you know how many i d love k c s but cud never afford one . How tx going with yo x


----------



## kara76

wow jo well done

aww emma well done to sadie


----------



## jo1985

thanks kara hope it be worth it now when go hosp in january may not be called a big girl no more x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Jo & Emma - 11lb each. You are inspiring me to get back on the wagon and get ready for tx in Jan x


----------



## chally85

hi everyone   

i haven't been on in sooooooooo long   , hope your all doing well.

i wanted to know if anyone had heard from the clinic regarding 2nd nhs treatment? 
Mrs Evans said i would probably hear from them in October but i haven't heard anything. do you think i should ring them for some info? i want to call but i don't want them to think I'm bothering them   .

any info would be greatfully received.

Kara your little one is stunning cant believe it, 6mths already!!!, hope your all keeping well. xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

i would ring hun if i was you just so you know what the score is when did you last have tx ? I waitin for second go had icsi in sep been told 6 mon till next go ? ? X


----------



## chally85

hi jo

last tx was fet in may 2009, didn't get my follow up till feb this year, perhaps i will give them a ring just to make sure im on the list. hate waiting around lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Chally, hope all is well with you. Deffo give the clinic, you won't be bothering them that is what they are there for. Have you had a form to fill out? If not ask to have a form regarding the second funding sent to you and send it back. I have been for a planning appoint for my second NHS which will start around January time. I got it just by ringing and asking for a planning appoint and when there double checked that it was for NHS. So you could see what they say if you ask to book a planning appointment. Good luck


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo, how are you doing? It was lovely to meet you last week. Have you found out what your appoint is in January? if its not a planning appoint and its with JE ask if you can plan your tx anyway while you are there.


----------



## chally85

hi pixtrix

i filled out the form months ago, so should i just phone up and ask for a planning appointment or ask them how far up the list i am?

ty for the info    xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Just ask for a planning appointment and see what they say. Good luck hope you manage to get a date. Things are moving faster there now because they aren't doing private tx at the mo.


----------



## Jule

Great girls with the weight loss well done both jo and emma.

Chally I agree I would def be ringing u want to move forward and its been ages for you.keep nagging


----------



## jo1985

pix i havent had any forms about second go that your talkin about should i have had one ?


----------



## PixTrix

have replied on other thread jo but yeah def ring up and ask for one


----------



## jo1985

thanks pix x


----------



## Jule

Merry christmas.Hope everyone had a lovely day


----------



## PixTrix

Here it is Shelle! Thought I would resurrect this thread, it took some finding!

Did anybody watch Leah's dream, wow what a tear jerker!

After about 7 months out of training, I went back to agility with my Pix last night. Just the lift I needed at the moment. She is such a timid dog but thinks she is queen of the castle in agility and its such a pleasure to see the change in her! Just wish Suzie would do it too, to get rid of some of her energy, but she refuses point blank to run through tunnels and run over A frames! She's such a handful, a typical bichon!


----------



## kara76

Bet it was good to get back into it, well done you.

I so need to get rex trained to go on a lead better as all he does is pull, any tips would be great


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls...I wondered what happened to this thread!!

I hardly use FF at the mo as was spending too much time online but wanted to tell you all our news that we're expecting 2 boys!!  We're naming them Che (after Che Guevara) and Leo (which is a name Cerys chose and I loved straight away).  I'm 18+3 today and have had a few problems but the twins are healthy and we can't wait to meet them!!

Pix:  Well done on getting back to agility.  I'd love to have the time and patience to get my boys into it - they're gaining weight since I've been pregnant as I can't run around like I used to with them.  We kept the little ruby puppy who we've named Jesse and she has turned out perfect....can't believe I bred such a wonderful little example of the breed.....so look out Crufts 2012...here comes Jesse!!!

Kara:  What breed is Rex?  There are few methods for getting them to walk on the lead but I found the best one was to walk with a treat or squeaky toy in your hand.  The dog tends to realise that it's just as entertaining being at your side as it is trying to pull ahead.  Give the treat and say 'heal' when he's walking good at your side.  The squeaky toy makes some dogs jump up but others love it....mine preferred the treats!!  The other method is to loop the lead in your hand and walk then as soon as the dog pulls ahead drop the loop and change direction.  He'll soon realise he's not getting anywhere and will stay at your side as the sudden looseness in the lead makes him feel a bit insecure.  You could try both and see which one he gets on with.  Pix might have more tips for you as she does agility training.  Oh....and don't use a harness as you have less control over the dog and they affect their walk.  A collar and lead are best.


----------



## jo1985

hi emma little boy in playgroup called leo today lush name dont know who che gevara is soz. Time flyin by now be here before know it . Got a good routine now with my nanny job monday wed playgroup tues thurs aqua tots friday free day dont go mad some wk just chill out up park but gettin into swing now . Hope everyone else is o k x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww you sound like you're really enjoying the new job!!  Do you enjoy looking after the baby or does it make it harder for you as you don't have your own YET!  You're getting plenty of practice in.  I'm worried about when the babies are born coz I really haven't got a clue!  I've never been close to anyone during pregnancy or when they've had babies so it's such a scary world of new things for me.  I had a bit of a panic in Babies R Us the other day - just soooooo much to buy and I don't know what half of it is for.  I'm reeeeally excited too though - such a strange mix of emotions.  Cerys can't wait coz she's used to babies but I'm gonna need to learn a lot.  What's happening with your 2nd cycle Jo?


----------



## jo1985

yeah i love it i enjoy being around kids always hav been though i have info overload bein around them it jj come to You you jll find your way need doin things and make it up as go along i say no ones way is right . Enjoy every min the grow to quick i only been there 3wks baby who 9 months now walkin since started


----------



## kara76

Venus congratulations. U will be fine. Pop over the the pregnancy thread 
Thanks for the tips on walking rex mutt lol, he s crossed between a miniture schnazer and a jack russell so a handful lol 

Jo glad the job is going well


----------



## PixTrix

aw it was brill to get back Kara. As you will agree so important to keep up with hobbies and life through the IVF rollercoaster. Hmm not sure I've got tips to stop Rex pulling. I want Pixie to plough ahead as fast as she can in agility so I have never discouraged her from pulling on the lead and she certainly does, but she is such a small dog its not really a prob for me. Suzie is the complete opposit and drags her heals so my arms are stretched in both directions lol Venus has given you great advice.

Congratulations Emma, two little boys lovely. Jesse sounds beautiful and I'm sure she'll be winning shows in no time. I've only ever shown mine for fun and love it when they get placed. A judge last year loved Pix, but was appauled when I told her that she went to agility and not ring craft! By the way not sure if you'd be interested but April 17th in Margam park there is a dogs day in aid of many tears rescue with the welsh dog whisperer, shows, agility etc. Spread the word it is for a great cause

Brill that your enjoying your job so much jo

Well I have had a mad busy day today cleaning like crazy, tomorrow I am going to either get the garden sorted or get some paint for the music room. Can't make my mind up what colour to paint though. I have got a lovely shiney black piano so may do red on that wall. Hmm decisions, decisions!


----------



## kara76

I vote red , black and white...very cool and stimmulating


----------



## PixTrix

Good choice Kara. Hey when its done you'll have to bring Tyler over to have a play on the piano. Always popular with my nieces and nephews!


----------



## kara76

Pix we would love to come over and deffo will

Thank you


----------



## PixTrix

that would be lovely and you can have your first piano lesson!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oooh a shiny black piano - would go lovely in my living room but no space for one - I sense I'm going to need a toy corner!!  I just so happen to have a red, black and white living room - I love those colours when used creatively - would be lovely for a music room   

I will spread the word about the show at Margam....I like to show the boys at charity shows as they're not eligible for open/champ shows (neutered).  Will try and come along as it would be a good opportunity to try Jesse out in the ring. 

Kara:  aww rex sounds lovely but I bet he's a little rascal   

Jo:  So glad you're enjoying it....speak to you on ** later


----------



## jo1985

emma yeah totally enjoying it but bloody dead when i get home how the mam does it lol i cant pee without 3 kids in bathroom with me etc lol but its kepeing me on my toes she was even thinkin bout a nother one sooner than later charlie is 11 months and said it be easier as she ll have me now so would nt have to get 4 ready in morning ha ha sounds fun but 4 under 4 she mad ! lol

pix  i love the colour choice my bedroom is black and white but went with the accent colour off fushia pink to boost it but red is lush against it .

emma see u on ** xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo the mam doesn't manage does she that why she pays you!I personally think it takes the **** that people have kids that are always cared for by nannies when all of us here would do anything just to have one precious baby. Sorry for the rant and I'm not talking about people having to return to work etc I'm talking about people shelling kids like peas and knowing they won't have to do the hard work! Jo I bet you don't get paid enough for your hard work cause with 3 it must be non stop


----------



## jo1985

kara its madness but organised i say no prob dont get paid enough your right. ! The mam even said dont think bad i love my kids but i need to work understand but no more . Lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

I totally agree with you Kara.  I have no plans to return to work as I want to enjoy as much time as I can with my babies.  Yep....money is really really tight since we lost my salary but I want my kids to have 'me' rather than personal possessions.  I understand that a lot of people need to work to keep a family going - it's not an easy decision - but having so many kids and getting someone else to look after them seems like cheating!!


----------



## kara76

Venus what do u work as?

Many people return to work for financial and personal reasons and its not that I have any issue with and its up to the indivial and I will have to find work in the next 6 months its the people that have children after children and just get people to look after them. In the end they miss out so much.


----------



## VenusInFurs

I agree with you...the children are getting so much from a 3rd person and I would find that hard, personally.  But Jo loves it and it gives her work...but personally I couldn't do it!  I don't plan any more children after these so I don't wanna miss a single second.  Although, I may have to look for work in the future if money gets too tight.  I dunno what's gonna hit us once these babbas are born!!  I'm clueless! 

I haven't worked for a couple of years due to a massive blowout with management which resulted in me telling them to stick their job!!  Not like me at all but it was the last straw!  I worked as Senior Customer Services Officer for the Council in one of those 'One Stop Shop' type places.  It was good most of the time but could be very hard with the management problems we had there.  But the money was great and we miss it...just gotta weigh things up though!

Hope you find something you enjoy when the time is right


----------



## PixTrix

hmm Emma def no room for a piano with twins on the way!!!

Bet your going home from work feeling very tired Jo!

How is Rex no Kara? Is your hand better?

Well I have been in the horrors since friday when I went to a new hairdresser who was instructed to trim the ends of my hair and she scalped it and manage to get hair dye down the back of my animal hoody!! Tried ringing yest to complain about my hoody but didn't get an answer so will be going in with it to complain!!! Went to get my hair done to feel better and put a load of stress to the back of my mind, it didn't work!!!!


----------



## josiejo

What a nightmare Pix. Bad enough they cut too much off but to get dye on your top too is terrible. I would be wanting the money for a new top and my money back. I remember treating myself to a haircut at a posh hairdressers in Edinburgh, the girl listened to what I wanted but decided to do her own thing. She cut it short with a fringe which looked awful with by thick curly hair. 
I love the sound of your music room, my dh is so boring when it comes to colours and would have everything magnolia if he could so my small splashes of colour are as good as it gets for me. I would love a red room.

Venus, we use harnesses on both of our boys, are they really bad for them? Harvey will walk on either the harness or collar but Milo hates it on his collar. I love the names you have chosen for the twins, do the dogs still sleep in with you and Cerys? How is the pup settling in with our her brothers and sister?

Jo, you must sleep very well after running around all day after the little ones, bet it is fun though. 

Kara how is Rex's paw now?

My builders started today, had a great giggle at the bloke delivering the bricks. We live on a steep hill and he was terrified the lorry was going to roll down as he was using the crane to lift the stuff off. It also made me think of those grab machines at the arcades and how good he would be at it, i am sure he would win every time lol We are hoping these guys will be finished tomorrow then kitchen man starts on Thurs, got 2 weeks of take away's, micromeals and eating out.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello Josiejo!!   

The harnesses are not a good idea really as they've been known to affect the front legs and shoulders - especially on smaller breeds that are more delicate.  I use soft Puppia harnesses on the pups and then get collars when they're older - although they do the Puppia harnesses in much bigger sizes if you wanted to stick to a harness - Google 'Puppia harness' and you'll see they're very different to a normal harness and much more expensive (stupid designer labels!).  You sometimes get bargains on Ebay with them though.  But I wouldn't use the normal style harnesses - I don't know why they make them....they say you have extra control with a harness but it's a bit of a fib as dogs are easier to control on a collar and lead.  My Alfie didn't like his collar at all when we changed from the Puppia harness but he soon got used to it and he doesn't care now.  

Jesse the puppy is marvellous!!  She's a lovely pup and is the easiest pup we've ever had!!  She toilet trained so quickly and had hardly any accidents at all.  She now takes herself out through the dog flap and she's only 12wks - so cute!!  She absolutely adores the older dogs.  She plays with Sadie (her mam) all the time - they're inseparable.  She loves Billy but he's a grump and just growls at her.  He'd never hurt her but he's warning her that he doesn't want to be jumped on.  Alfie loves her but can be a bit rough when playing so we have to watch them until she's a bit older.  But she's growing beautifully and keeping a lovely shape.  

We're a little worried about her at the moment as we took her to the vets for her 2nd jab on Sat and they found a very big lump on her neck.  It's a hard lump just under her chin and to the side - near her saliva glands they say.  It's the size of a walnut so quite scary on such a small pup.  They don't know what it is but have given her a course of antibiotics in the hope that it's an abcess or infection.  She's playing normally and it isn't painful so we'll just have to see if it goes down and if it doesn't there'll be some scans or tests they can do.  I just hope she won't need an op to remove it.  

How old are your 2 and what are their names?  Aren't they just the brest breed?   

How's your music room coming along Pix?  I'm so sorry to hear about your bad experience at the hairdressers.  I've had a few of those and it makes you feel so mad - especially when the damage has been done and all you can do is wait for it to grow back.  As for the dye on your top - take it to them with the receipt (if you still have it) and ask them to compensate you.  I had a nice top ruined a few years back.  I never complained (coz I'm an idiot) but now I make sure I wear scruffs to the hairdressers!  Not very nice when they're all dolled up!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

I know I go on about my dogs but I just wanted to share a likkle pic of Jesse (the new pup)! She's really sleepy in this one but isn't she just adorable?!?


----------



## josiejo

I just googled those harnesses, we were actually speaking to a cav owner who's dogs both were wearing those.  Will have to get the money man on to it and get a couple ordered up, they don't seem too pricey on Amazon. Milo never liked the lead on his collar, we tried around the garden before he was allowed out and his first could of weeks but changed to harness. Harvey has a soft padded one but nothing like those ones.

You best not let me know where you live otherwise I may have to come steal Jesse, she sounds fantastic. I hope the lump is just an infection, poor wee thing. Will you use her for breading in the future?

My 2 are Harvey who will be 9 this month and Milo who will be 3 on 2nd April. Harvey has got a new lease of life since we started giving him glucosamine and lives up to the saying bright eyed and bushy tailed. Both of them aren't happy today with the building work going on as they are shut in the lvingroom with me and they just want to be out with the builders lol I will take them along to the park after lunch.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw what lovely names for cavaliers!  And a nice ages too as I bet Milo keeps Harvey young too.  Ours are all a year apart so I worry about when they're all old at once in case they suffer old age illnesses.  

What is the glucosamine for?  Billy, our eldest, is only 4.5yrs but he is very lazy.  He was a rescue and came from a puppy farm so we know nothing about the health within his lines.  He has athritis in his back legs which slows him down.  We do whatever we can to get him excited and running around down the park but I do worry about him for the long term.

Well, Jesse is my new show dog so if she does well in the ring we will use her for breeding (provided she is MRI scanned clear, and has clear heart and eyes etc - that shouldn't be a problem as she comes from thoroughly health checked lines).  I can't imagine going through it once the twins are here though!!  It's a really really hard job and is very expensive to breed ethically (reputeable breeders usually breed at a loss but we have other concerns other than breeding for money - much more rewarding and challenging to produce puppies that improve on the breed and to see the pups in the ring).  We'll see what happens when she's about 2.5yrs but I'm sure I'll be tempted if she's a good show dog and people ask for pups out of her!  

Yep, the Puppia harnesses are very cute!!  I need to order one for Jesse (flowery pink methinx).  I use the jacket style ones on the puppies as they are cuter than the step-in style.  But...the sizing of the jacket style isn't right for adult cavaliers so I'd recommend going for the step in style


----------



## josiejo

Glucosamine is a suppliment that is supposed to be good for arthritis. The vet prescribed a dog variation but it was expensive so checked with vet if the normal one would be fine. He gets one with fish oil in it and thinks he is getting a treat. 2yrs ago he was so bad we thought he would have to be put down but now he is like a pup again though he doesn't run as fast and he doesn't like getting picked up now. Harvey is at his best on the beach so he loves it when we go down to Cornwall.

It makes me happy to hear people breading dogs with the dogs wellfare to the forefront rather than money. I done a night class with a woman who breads 'designer dogs' and was horrified at the prices she charges for them.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Ooohh nooo not 'designer dogs'!!!  I'm on the committee for the Toy Dog Society for Wales and so called designer dogs are a major problem for us.  A typical example of people breeding for money.  These dogs are not pedigrees so basically they're charging full whack for cross-breeds.  And they know nothing about the potential health problems that can be created through purposely cross-breeding.  There are no breed clubs to regulate what goes on and it's just an awful awful thing to do for cash.  I spend a lot of time educating unknowing people against buying these breeds but a lot of buyers are ignorant to the wellfare of the dogs and just want something that's fashionable!!  Phfff makes me sick.

Anway, don't get me started coz it's something that really upsets me.  

Ooh I'm gonna try that Glucosamine on Billy.  He's on Cosequin tablets at the mo and they're £80 per month but thankfully the insurance covers the cost.  I'd better check with the vet that the Glucosamine will work alongside the Cosequin.  

Can't believe Harvey was so bad and now has a new lease of life.  At 9yrs old he's a veteran so they do tend to slow down.  Does he still have a clear heart?  I know of cavaliers that live until 14yrs so lets hope he has a good few years left in him.  We were recently told that Billy has a mild heart murmur so we're arranging for him to see the cardiologist - another sad consequence of his puppy farm breeding where they were too interested in the money to get their stock properly health checked!!


----------



## josiejo

Google Heathspan for the suppliments, they are cheaper as they are in Guernsey so no VAT.

The woman who breeds the 'designer' dogs was charging approx £900 for each pup and crossed Cavs with Poodles and Bichon. Her main breeding is with labs and standard poodles. She breeds so many different kinds that it makes me think there is a type of puppy farming going on which just angers me.

Harvey does have a very slight heart murmer and I was told in such a rubbish way. Newly qualified vet said, you know he has a heart murmer! He was 7 at the time and was going through all the nastyness of the arthritis. Saw another vet and they explained it all to us and told us it was nothing to worry about but just keep a closer eye on him. 2yrs later and it is still quiet.

I am sitting with Harvey snuggled into my side and Milo on the back of the sofa with his bum on my shoulder lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yep, I would refer to her as a puppy farmer!!  Maybe, on a smaller scale and maybe she does it in her own home rather than in outdoor kennels - but more than one breed at a time is usually a clear sign of puppy farming.  Other signs are overbreeding the *****, not socialising the puppies, keeping them in outdoor kennels without the *****.  But any kind of money making breeding is a kind of puppy farming - just on smaller scales.  

Yep, a heart murmur itself isn't really something to worry about but it depends where in the heart the sound is coming from.  If you can, I would recommend getting him looked at by a cardiologist - it costs about £50 for a heart test under the cavalier club heart scheme.  They can tell you where in the heart the murmur is coming from.  The only time I would worry is if the murmur is coming from the mitral valve as cavaliers suffer from mitral valve disease (although you probably already know this so I'm sorry if I'm sticking my nose in).  Anywhere else in the heart wouldn't cause me too much concern.  I just spoke to the cardiologist about Billy and we're arranging the basic test under the cavalier scheme.  If it is coming from his mitral valve area we'll go through the insurance to get the full scans and tests done - they cost around £400 but the insurance will cover this.  Cavaliers with heart murmurs can lead a full and long life - it's just the MVD that's a concern in the breed although health testing has brought about a significant drop in cases.  It still happens too often for my liking though    

Sometimes, the local breed club (the South & West Wales CKCS Club) will run health schemes at shows where they do the basic heart test for free.  If I hear of anything coming up I'll let you know.  You just take your dog along and see the cardiologist who'll do the test under the cavalier heart scheme and you get a certificate with the results.  I'm not sure if you need to be a breed club member or not but it's only £5ish to join so if it does come up I'll let you know.  It's also a chance to see lotsa cavaliers and coo over them


----------

